# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 10 لسنة 4  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*


*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 29 من يونيو سنة 1974.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ بدوي إبراهيم حمودة                                  رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعادل عزيز زخاري وعمر حافظ شريف نواب رئيس المحكمة وحسين زاكي وأحمد طوسون حسين.**وحضور السيد المستشار/ محمد كمال محفوظ                                       مفوض الدولة*
*والسيد/ سيد عبد الباري إبراهيم                                                   أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم10 لسنة 4 قضائية عليا  " تنازع ".*
*"الوقائع"*

*تتحصل الوقائع على ما يبين من الأوراق في أن المدعى السيد/ محمود أنيس لطيف أقام الدعوى رقم 1852 لسنة 1970 مدني ضد شركة المعمور للإسكان والتعمير أمام محكمة عابدين الجزئية طالباً الحكم بإلزامها بان ترد له مبلغ 72 جنيهاً و500 مليماً سبق أن دفعه إلى الشركة في 24 من يناير سنة 1970 وفوائد هذا المبلغ والمصروفات وقال شرحاً لدعواه أنه استأجر من الشركة الكابين رقم 101 (مجموعة دمشق) بشاطئ المعمورة منذ إنشائه سنة 1961 - وفي 19 من أكتوبر سنة 1969 طالبته الشركة بالمبلغ المذكور الذي يمثل 25% من قيمة المقابل السنوي للانتفاع بالكابين بدعوى أنه تنازل لغيره عن الانتفاع به خلال صيف سنة 1969 دون الحصول على موافقة سابقة من الشركة - ورغم عدم صحة ادعاء الشركة إلا أنه نظراً إلى أنها لم توجه له نموذج التجديد السنوي لعام 1970 فقد اضطر إلى دفع المبلغ المذكور في 24 من يناير سنة 1970 محتفظاً بحقه في استرداده - وطالب الشركة مراراً به ولم تستجيب طلبه أقام دعواه طالباً إلزامها برده إليه.*
*وبجلسة 18 من إبريل سنة 1971 قضت محكمة عابدين الجزئية في هذه الدعوى بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً بنظرها وإحالتها إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري المختصة بنظرها، وأسست قضاءها على أن الشركة المدعى عليها شخص معنوي عام يقوم على إدارة مرفق عام من مرافق الدولة السياحية متبعاً في ذلك أساليب القانون العام، وقد تضمن العقد الذي أبرمته مع المدعى بوصفها سلطة عامة شروطاً غير مألوفة في القانون الخاص وذلك بقصد تحقيق منفعة عامة فيكون هذا العقد عقداً إدارياً يخرج عن اختصاص القضاء العادي الفصل فيما يثور بشأنه من منازعات مما يتعين معه إحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري عملاً بنص المادة 110 من قانون المرافعات.*
*وتنفيذاً لهذا الحكم أحيلت الدعوى إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري التي أحالتها إلى المحكمة الإدارية لمصالح الحكومة بالإسكندرية وقيدت بجدولها برقم 286 لسنة 2 القضائية.* 
*وبجلسة 8 من يوليه سنة 1973 قضت هذه المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الدعوى تأسيساً على أن العقد الذي لا تكون الإدارة أحد أطراف لا يعتبر من العقود الإدارية، وأن الشركات التي أممت وأصبحت تابعة للمؤسسات العامة لا زالت رغم تأميمها من أشخاص القانون الخاص فتكون أموالها أموالاً خاصة وتظل روابطها بالمنتفعين وبالغير خاضعة للقانون الخاص. وإذا كانت الشركة المدعى عليها لا تعتبر مرفقاً عاماً كما أنها تصدر تراخيص شغل الكباين باسمها ولحسابها فإن هذه التراخيص لا تعتبر عقوداً إدارية وتخرج المنازعات المتفرعة عنها عن اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة – وأشارت في أسباب الحكم إلى أنه لا وجه لإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة عابدين الجزئية المختصة قانوناً بنظرها لسبق قضاء هذه المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها ولائياً بنظرها.*
*وفي 11 من أكتوبر سنة 1973 أودع المدعى السيد/ محمود أنيس الضيف قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا عريضة طلب فيها الحكم بتعيين الجهة المختصة بالفصل في المنازعة بينه وبين الشركة المدعى عليها.*
*وقدمت الشركة المدعى عليها مذكرة بدفاعها انتهت فيها إلى طلب الحكم بتعيين القسم القضائي بمجلس الدولة (المحاكم الإدارية) جهة قضائية مختصة بالفصل في الدعوى تأسيساً على أن الدعوى عهدت إليها بإدارة مرفق شاطئ المعمورة إنشاء كباين به تعتبر من المنافع العامة وتؤول إلى الدولة في نهاية مدة العقد، وأن هذه الكباين بمجرد إنشائها تعتبر مخصصة للمنفعة العامة وتعد من الأموال العامة فيكون الترخيص في الانتفاع بها ترخيصاً في الانتفاع بمال عام ومن ثم يعتبر عقداً إدارياً تبرمه الشركة نيابة عن الدولة المالكة للمال العام بقصد تسيير المرفق.*
*وأودعت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريراً انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بتعيين القسم القضائي بمجلس الدولة ( المحاكم الإدارية) جهة قضائية مختصة بالفصل في الدعوى.*
*وعين لنظر الدعوى أمام المحكمة جلسة 15 يونية سنة 1974 وفيها قررت إرجاء النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*
*من حيث أن الدعوى قد استوفت الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*ومن حيث أن مناط قبول دعوى الفصل في تنازع الاختصاص السلبي أمام المحكمة العليا وفقاً للفقرة الرابعة من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر به قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 والفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من قانون الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا الصادر به القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 هو أن تطرح الدعوى عن موضوع واحد أمام جهة القضاء العادي أو جهة القضاء الإداري أو أية هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي وأمام جهة قضاء أخرى أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي أخرى وتتخلى كلتاهما عنها.*
*ومن حيث أنه يبين من الوقائع المتقدم ذكرها أن النزاع بين المدعى وبين الشركة المدعى عليها يدور حول تنفيذ شروط الترخيص الصادر إليه من تلك الشركة في شغل أحد الكباين على شاطئ البحر بالمعمورة وهل احترام المدعى هذه الشروط فلا يكون ملزماً بالمبلغ الذي اضطر إلى أدائه إليها ويكون محقاً في طلب رده – أم أنه خالف شروط الترخيص بتنازله لغيره عن الانتفاع بالكباين فيكون ملزماً وفقاً لتلك الشروط بأداء المبلغ المذكور وتكون دعواه بطلب استرداده غير قائمة على أساس سليم – وقد طرحت هذه الدعوى على جهة القضاء العادي ( محكمة عابدين الجزئية) وجهة القضاء الإداري (المحكمة الإدارية بالإسكندرية) فقد أقام قضاءه على أن العلاقة المذكورة لا تتوافر فيها الشروط اللازمة لاعتبارها عقد إدارياً ومن ثم تخرج المنازعات الخاصة بها من ولاية القضاء الإداري وتدخل في اختصاص القضاء العادي.*
*ومن حيث أنه يتعين الفصل في هذا التنازع السلبي بين جهتي القضاء العادي والإداري تحديد التكييف الصحيح للعلاقة التي تربط بين المدعى وبين الشركة المدعى عليها في شان الانتفاع بالكباين المرخص له في شغله.*
*ومن حيث أنه يبين من استقصاء تاريخ مشروع تعمير منطقة المعمورة أنه بمقتضى القانون رقم 565 لسنة 1954 خول وزير الشئون البلدية والقروية سلطة التعاقد نيابة عن الحكومة المصرية وإدارة تصفية الأموال المصادرة والهيئة العليا للإصلاح الزراعي – مع الشركة المصرية للأراضي والمباني لاستغلال منطقة قصر المنتزه وبيع أراضي بمنطقة المعمورة واستصلاح منطقة المقطم وتعميرها وذلك وفقاً للأحكام والشروط الموافقة للقانون المذكور – وفي 9 من نوفمبر سنة 1954 تم التعاقد مع الشركة المذكورة وفقاً للشروط المشار إليها التي تضمنت النص في البند 30 منها على أن ( للشركة الحق بموافقة الحكومة في إقامة كباين أنيقة في المنطقة الواقعة على الشاطئ وهي التي ستعتبر في مشروع التقسيم من المنافع العامة على أن تستوفي الحكومة خمسة جنيهات عن كل كابينة – ومن المتفق عليه أنه لا يجوز للحكومة إعطاء أي تصريح لأي شخص أو أية هيئة لاستغلال مرفق الشاطئ أو لإقامة أي كباين أو مظلات دائمة أو مؤقتة لخلاف الشركة المشترية) – وقد صفيت الشركة المصرية للأراضي والمباني بمقتضى قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 60 لسنة 1962 لأسباب تضمنتها المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون التي جاء بها أنه ( كان من أهم دواعي التعاقد مع الشركة المذكورة القيام على مرفق حيوي هام هدفه جعل منطقة المعمورة منطقة سكنية ممتازة وتزويدها بمرافق سياحية واجتماعية جديدة على مستوى عالمي وعلى أن تكون مباني تلك المنطقة وفقاً لنماذج تقرها الوزارة لكل جزء من أجزائها) كما جاء بتلك المذكرة أن تقارير ديوان المحاسبات وجهات الرقابة الإدارية الحكيمة أجمعت على أن هذه الشركة قد أخلت بالتزاماتها التي فرضها عليها عقد الالتزام، وأنه من ثم وبسبب ما تقدم اقتضى الصالح العام تصفيتها وأيلولتها إلى مؤسسة عامة تنشأ باسم المؤسسة المصرية للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية) وتضمن قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 60 لسنة 1962 النص في المادة الرابعة منه على أن ( تنشأ مؤسسة عامة تسمى المؤسسة المصرية للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية ويكون مقرها مدينة الإسكندرية وتكون لها شخصية اعتبارية وميزانية مستقلة وتعتبر أموالها أموالاً عامة). كما نص في المادة الخامسة منه على أن (تؤول إلى هذه المؤسسة جميع أموال وحقوق موجودات الشركة المشار إليها والتزاماتها وتتولى المؤسسة إدارة مرفق التعمير والإنشاءات السياحية الذي كانت تقوم عليه الشركة المصفاة كما يكون للمؤسسة أن تباشر نشاطها في أية منطقة أخرى بعد الاتفاق مع المجالس المحلية المختصة). وفي 2 من سبتمبر سنة 1964 صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 2909 لسنة 1964 بتحويل المؤسسة المصرية للتعميل والإنشاءات السياحية إلى شركة مساهمة عربية ونص في المادة الأولى على أن ( تحول المؤسسة المصرية للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية إلى شركة مساهمة عربية تسمى – الشركة العامة للتعمير السياحي تكون لها شخصية اعتبارية وتباشر نشاطها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القرار والنظام الملحق به وتتبع هذه الشركة المؤسسة المصرية العامة للإسكان والتعمير) ونص في المادة الثانية منه على أن ( فرض هذه الشركة هو القيام بجميع أعمال التعمير والإنشاءات السياحية في مختلف نواحي جمهورية مصر العربية ولها في هذا السبيل إقامة المرافق وتقسيم الأراضي وبيعها وإدارة المرافق والخدمات وجميع العمليات العقارية والمالية والتجارية والصناعية المتصلة بهذا الغرض..) وموجودات وحقوق والتزامات المؤسسة المصرية للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية وتعد الشركة خلفاً للمؤسسة المذكورة) وتضمنت المذكرة الإيضاحية لقرار رئيس الجمهورية المذكور بيان أسباب تحويل تلك المؤسسة إلى شركة مساهمة ومن بينها ما يحققه نظام شركات المساهمة من المرونة في تنفيذ المشروعات وحاجة مرفق التعمير السياحي لهذه المرونة للنهوض بمشروعات هذا المرفق – وتضمن للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية في عملها كشركة مساهمة طبقاً لأحكام القوانين والنظام الحالي حالة في ذلك محل المؤسسة المذكورة فيما لها من حقوق وما عليها من التزامات وعلى أن تمتلك المؤسسة المصرية العامة للإسكان والتعمير جميع الأسهم التي يتكون منها رأسمال الشركة – وفي سنة 1968 صدر قرار بتعديل اسم الشركة العامة للتعمير السياحي إلى (شركة المعمورة للإسكان والتعمير).*
*ومن حيث أنه يبين مما تقدم أنه بمقتضى التعاقد الذي تم بين وزير الشئون البلدية والقروية وبين الشركة المصرية للأراضي والمباني في 9 من نوفمبر سنة 1954 عهد إلى هذه الشركة بالقيام على مرفق عام هو مرفق التعمير والإنشاءات السياحية بالمعمورة وكان من بين شروط التعاقد المرافقة للقانون رقم 565 لسنة 1954 حق الشركة بموافقة الحكومة في إقامة كباين في المنطقة الواقعة على الشاطئ والتي ستعتبر في مشروع التقسيم من المنافع العامة. وبعد تصفية هذه الشركة تولت المؤسسة العامة للتعمير والإنشاءات السياحية القيام على هذا المرفق وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة الخامسة من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 60 لسنة 1962 ثم حولت هذه المؤسسة إلى شركة مساهمة اعتبرت خلفاً عاماً للمؤسسة – وهي من شركات القطاع العام التابعة للمؤسسة المصرية العامة للإسكان والتعمير. وقد أصبح اسم هذه الشركة ( شركة المعمورة للإسكان والتعمير) وهي الشركة المدعى عليها.*
*ومن حيث أن شركات القطاع العام وحدات اقتصادية تقوتم على تنفيذ مشروعات اقتصادية وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة 28 من قانون المؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام الصادر بإقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 60 لسنة 1961 – التي رددت الحكم الذي كانت تضمنه المادة 32 من القانون السابق للمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام الصادر به القانون رقم 32 لسنة1966.*
*ومن حيث أن مرفق التعمير والإنشاءات السياحية بالمعمورة الذي تقوم عليه الشركة المدعى عليها مرفق اقتصادي كان الالتزام به ممنوحاً ابتداء للشركة المصرية للأراضي والمباني التي تمت تصفيتها.*
*ومن حيث أن العلاقة بين المرافق العامة الاقتصادية بين المنتفعين بها علاقة عقدية تخضع لأحكام القانون الخاص. إذ فضلاً عن أن تلك الأحكام تتفق مع طبيعة المرافق المذكورة ومع الأسس التجارية التي تسير عليها – فإنه يتعين لاعتبار العقد إدارياً أن تكون الإدارة بوصفها سلطة عامة طرفاً فيه وأن يتسم بالطابع المميز للعقود الإدارية من حيث اتصاله بمرفق عام وأخذه بأسلوب القانون العام فيما يتضمنه من شروط غير مألوفة في القانون الخاص – وهذه المقومات والخصائص لا تتوافر في العقود التي تحكم العلاقة بين المرفق الاقتصادي وبين المنتفعين به وخاصة إذا كان القائم عليه ليس جهة إدارية تعمل بوصفها سلطة عامة.*
*ومن حيث أن نشاط الشركة المدعى عليها وقيامها على مرفق التعمير والإنشاءات السياحية بالمعمورة لا يعتبر من قبيل ممارسة السلطة العامة – ولذلك فإن علاقتها بالمنتفعين بهذا المرفق ممن خولتهم حق شغل الكبائن المقامة على شاطئ البحر لا تحكمها قرارات إدارية بالترخيص في شغل تلك الكبائن بل تحكمها روابط تعاقدية نشأت بينها وبينهم وهي من روابط القانون الخاص وتخضع لأحكامه.*
*ومن حيث أنه لذلك فإن ترخيص الشركة المدعى في شغل أحد الكبائن المذكورة لا يعتبر قراراً إدارياً، بل الواقع أن شغله لهذا الكبائن وفقاً للشروط المقررة في هذا الشأن قد تم بناء على علاقة تعاقدية نشأت بينه وبين الشركة بتوافق أرادتهما، وبذلك يكون المدعى في مركز تعاقدي يستمد عناصره ومقوماته من العقد الذي يحكم علاقته بالشركة وهو من عقود القانون الخاص.*
*ومن حيث أن إقامة الكباين المذكور في منطقة اعتبرت في مشروع التقسيم من المنافع العامة ليس من شأنه أن يغير من طبيعة العلاقة بين الشركة باعتبارها قائمة على مرفق عام اقتصادي وبين المدعى باعتباره من المنتفعين بهذا المرفق – كما أن الشركة في تعاقدها مع هؤلاء المنتفعين لا تعتبر نائبة عن الدولة بل تقوم بذلك لحسابها وعلى مسئوليتها.*
*ومن حيث أنه لما كانت المنازعة بين المدعى وبين الشركة المدعى عليها متفرعة عن العقد سالف الذكر الذي يحكم العلاقة بينهما، وهو ليس عقداً إدارياً بل من عقود القانون الخاص، فإن الفصل في هذه المنازعة لا يدخل في اختصاص محاكم مجلس الدولة وفقاً لأحكام المادة العاشرة من قانون مجلس الدولة الصادر به قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بل يدخل في اختصاص محاكم القضاء العادي وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة 15 من قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر به قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 46 لسنة 1972.*
*"فلهذه الأسباب"*

*حكمت المحكمة باختصاص القضاء العادي بنظر الدعوى.*

----------

